# Windows Vista Cannot connect to internet



## dittu_29

Hi

I bought a new vaiofe41s laptop. when i am trying to connect to the internet i am able to connect to the wireless router but i am unable to connect to the internet.

i am getting the following diagram in network center


pc-----------------network------------x----------internet


network card is intel

able to ping to router and able to open gui of router as well


please could u help me to sort out the problem

thank u in advance

regards

aditya


----------



## Aus_Karlos

dittu_29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a new vaiofe41s laptop. when i am trying to connect to the internet i am able to connect to the wireless router but i am unable to connect to the internet.
> 
> i am getting the following diagram in network center
> 
> 
> pc-----------------network------------x----------internet
> 
> 
> network card is intel
> 
> able to ping to router and able to open gui of router as well
> 
> 
> please could u help me to sort out the problem
> 
> thank u in advance
> 
> regards
> 
> aditya


Have you any other pc's in your house that can connect to the internet Via the wireless...
If not try connecting your pc to the router via an Ethernet cable and see if the internet works


----------



## dittu_29

Hi 

I have 3 lapatops in my room 2 computers are of win xp.... one is windows vista home basic and all are dell laptops all the three are working both wired and wireless as well....I tried with the wired connection still the same situation


----------



## Oogitsmelol

can the xp machines get out to the internet? are you just now trying to set up the wireless, or have you had it for a while?


----------



## dittu_29

xp systems are working fine on internet on both ethernet and wireless......this is the 1st time i am trying to connect to internet on the vista laptop.....my laptop is only one day old


----------



## Oogitsmelol

its wierd that it would block the vista from getting out... did you set any mac address filtering or anything on the router? maybe its just something to do with vista. i honestly dont know, hopefully someone who knows something about vista can help you out better. ive never played with it any, just looked at the computers running it at best buy. good luck, and i hope you get it fixed.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

All i can think of is there might be somthink to do with your router.. You could reset the router to factory settings and start over again.. This way it will delete anythink you've done to the router and may have forgotten about.


----------



## DeadToad

Your new Vaio laptop MUST have the same setting as the Router's settings.
Let's say that the Router's network settings are:
IP Address: 192.168.1.1 
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 
Default Gateway 192.168.1.210 
DHCP: 192.168.1.210 
DNS: 192.168.1.210 

The Vaio's wireless network settings must be the same, except that the IP Address of the Vaio's wireless setup must be 192.168.1.12 or any other number than the IP Address of the Router (192.168.1.1). 
The last 2 digit part of the IP Address of the Router (192.168.1.1) can be any number between 2 and 253, but not the same number as the Router's IP Address. 
Each PC using wired or wireless connectivity to the Router must have it's own unique IP Address, just change the last digit(s) of the IP Address of the Router. 
ie.: PC #1 could be 192.168.1.10, PC #2 could be 192.168.1.11, PC #3 could be 192.168.1.12, PC #4 could be 192.168.1.13, and so on...... 
This is called a Static IP Address. 

If you cannot connect using "Obtain an IP Address automatically", I would choose the Statis IP Address settings. 
:grin:


----------



## johnwill

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## mohammedtalha64

Hi,

Now as i could understand the connection B/W the computer and router but have entered all the settings from your ISP.If YES reboot in this fashing which is shut down the router first shutdown the comp then power on router first and then computer...check if starts working if nojoy.

open command promt
XP :- Start>RUN>Type cmd click OK>ping www.google.com press enter.
Vista :- Start>all programs accesories>comad prop>ping.

check for lost%

if LOST% is 0 then check for antivirus firewall..:wave:


----------



## Fyrstar

I've been browsing the net for a solution to the same problem... well, sort of. Times have changed, and so have operating systems.

2 Laptops with Windows 7
1 Laptop with Windows Vista

Guess which one won't talk to the router? It's not any particular router, it's been doing this since we got it. If the router is password protected, it won't connect.

If it's not protected, it connects with ease.

I actually went so far as to do as the last poster suggested as to typing out ipconfig /all in the command prompt, but then it struck me.... how am I to upload what it says when it has no net connection?

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## johnwill

This is a three year old thread, please post a new thread if you require assistance.

Closed.


----------

